# Any Doctors or P.A.s?



## babbster (Apr 8, 2011)

I am looking to do some shadowing of any doctors or P.A.s that would like to help out a student who is looking to pursue a medical career.

If anyone can help me out or can get me in touch with someone who is willing to help it would be much appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

Are you in school now? how far along?


----------



## babbster (Apr 8, 2011)

Yes I am in school now. Will finish my undergrad in December. Then take a semester or two of some prerequisite classes and start applying to schools. I am most interested in P.A. school right now.


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

so you are looking at a masters pa program? what is your undergrad major? sorry for so many questions, I might be able to get you in touch with someone. Any particular specialty you would like to see?


----------



## babbster (Apr 8, 2011)

Yes, looking at a Masters PA program.

My undergrad major is Exercise Science. 

I would love to get exposed to as many specialties as possible in hopes of finding one that really interests me more than the others. As of right now I think I would like to see some Orthopedics.

Thanks for any help you can give me.


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

pm inbound. got a few ideas


----------



## babbster (Apr 8, 2011)

Bump


----------



## FISHBOXFULL (May 9, 2008)

babbster good luck with your school and stick with it. what makes you want to be a PA instead of a nurse pract. . Im just asking because my wife is an RN of almost 10 years and fixing to finish her bachlor of nursing. she wants to get her masters in NP instead of PA. just curious on your thoughts


----------



## babbster (Apr 8, 2011)

To be honest the are extremely similar in practice. 

The differences come in the training (education). It is all thought that NP work with treating all aspects of patient whereas a PA is educated on the illness model, treating current diseases.

Both seem to be great careers.


----------

